# Windows server 2003 r2 performance monitor not showing .net application instances



## dewdropsep (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ,
I am using performance monitor on windows server 2003 r2 to get the "Sessions Active" for a Asp.NET Apps v2.0.. .But the resulT is always 0.I noticed that when i select the counter it doesnot display any instances of my application. My application is using iis6.
I have spent days on figuring out the problem, but no luck yet.Can someone help me on this please?

Thanks


----------



## dewdropsep (Jan 13, 2013)

dewdropsep said:


> Hi ,
> I am using performance monitor on windows server 2003 r2 to get the "Sessions Active" for a Asp.NET Apps v2.0.. .But the resulT is always 0.I noticed that when i select the counter it doesnot display any instances of my application. My application is using iis6.
> I have spent days on figuring out the problem, but no luck yet.Can someone help me on this please?
> 
> Thanks


could some please help me on this issue?


----------

